# Durchsichtige Kleidung



## jana21 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ihr!

Zu Weihnachten möchte ich meinem Freund ein "besonderes" Foto von mir schenken. 

Das Foto ist auch schon gemacht und ein wenig bearbeitet, nur finde ich jetzt, dass mein Top noch zu wenig durchsichtig ist (es ist nass).

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich die Haut darunter besser zum Vorschein bringen könnte?


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi Jana, das ist sicher kompliziert wenn nicht gar unmöglich weil man ja nicht eine eigene Eben für dein Top hat 

Aber kann man mal versuchen nur die Area von deinem Top und Oberkörper in ne neue Ebene zu kopieren und mit den Kontrasten zu spielen.

Und lädst es einfach hier hoch dann hat jeder was für Weihnachten und wirst sicherlich viele überarbeitungen bekommen  Lach *Scherz*


----------



## janoc (17. Dezember 2007)

Warst du für das Foto extra in einem Studio? Ansonsten wirst du die besten Ergebnisse wohl erzielen, wenn du das komplette Foto einfach neu machst.

Alternative: Mach ein weiteres Foto von dir aus gleicher Perspektive, ohne Top. Dann kannst du das zu sehen Erwünschte per Ebenenmaske und geringer Transparenz durchscheinen lassen.


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Oder so Janoc, ich habe krampfhaft nen anderen weg zufinden. Wollte doch nciht einfach so ne Frau aufforden sich nochmal naggisch zu machen


----------



## GerH (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jana, ich denke das wird sicherlich nicht einfach werden.

Ich kann Remme nur zustimmen. Vielleicht versuchst Du auch ein paar zusätzliche farbliche "Anpassungen" an bestimmten "Blickfängen" mittels neuer Ebene ins Bild einfließen zu lassen.

Weiters würde ich, je nach Ausgangsbild, vielleicht ein weiteres Bild von Deiner Haut machen um dies mittels Overlay als farbliche Verstärkung hinzufügen. Das Ganze mit unscharfen Freistellungsmasken kombinieren.

Jedoch, eines ist nicht zu vergessen, weniger ist of mehr.
Zuviel kann das Bild sehr schnell unnatürlich wirken lassen. Die beste Bearbeitung ist jene, welche man nicht sieht.

Aja  den Vorschlag von Remme kann ich auch etwas abgewinnen und denke auch, dass die Anzahl der Bearbeitungen recht hoch sein wird.

LG
GerH


----------



## jana21 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ahm, ich grins hier von einem Ohr zum anderen 

Also ich war in keinem Studio, nein.

Werd' mir noch überlegen, ob ich's online stelle.


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Lach Jana ... also helfen tun wir doch gerne... 

und vielleicht reicht es ja um mal aufm Punkt zukommen, besondere Merkmale, sprich Brustwarzen etwas zu betonen. Macht sicher shcon viel aus. 

Darf man hier Brustwarze schreiben, oder gar Nippel

Naja versuchs mit kleinen Dingen, aber wie GerH schon sagt, pass auf das es nicht unnatürlich wird.


----------



## jana21 (17. Dezember 2007)

Bin absolut kein Profi, was Photoshop betrifft. Werd' aber das mit dem Betonen ausprobieren (Mit welchem Werkzeug?).


----------



## GerH (17. Dezember 2007)

Nun ja, ich kann Dir das nur mit CS2 kurz erklären:

Das Ausgangsbild = Grundbild
Den Bereich, den Du betonen willst im Grundbild Markieren (möglichst genau).
Danach neue Ebene und neue Ebenenmakse mit der Markierung erstellen. Auf die Ebenenmaske der neuen Ebene mit Gausschem Weichzeichner einen sanften Übergang schaffen.
Farbe des farblich zu verstärkenden Körperteil möglichst genau treffen und die Ebene damit anmalen.
Durch die Maske wird nur der Bereich durscheinen, welcher in der Maske auch weiß ist (daher musst nicht so genau malen).
Danach noch den Durscheinungsgrad des unteren Bildes anpassen.
Fertig
LG
GerH


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

ich habs mal so versucht. Musst nur feiner machen mit der Makierung da geht das gut. Musst halt nur schauen das du nicht zuviel Kontrast nimmst sonst wird unecht.


----------



## jana21 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid ja der Wahnsinn. Danke! Werd' ich morgen ausprobieren, ansonsten eben doch neues Foto.. Frage nebenbei, weil ihr so davon redet..  Bei euch kann man Bilder online stellen und wer will bearbeitet sie dann?


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub wenn du solch, ich drück es mal als, pikante Bilder ,aus, bearbeitet haben willst, dann solltest du die nicht öffentlich irgendwo reinstellen. Sind zu viele Kiddies unterwegs. Das sollte man schon direkt an einen schicken der es im Grunde nur wegen der herausforderung machen will wie derpfaff es so schön gesagt hat.


----------



## derpfaff (17. Dezember 2007)

Mist, habe meinen Beitrag versehentlich gelöscht....

Na ja, meine Worte waren in etwa so:
Wenn es eine gute Herausforderung ist, dann findet sich sicher jemand. Aber Remme bringt es gut auf den Punkt. Pass mit solchen Bildern auf...


----------



## jana21 (17. Dezember 2007)

Na, das war schon klar, dass ich es nicht für jeden sichtbar irgendwohin poste. Aber THEORETISCH könnte ich es einem von euch auch schicken.. Eventuell.. Wenn's wen interessiert.. Sollte ich das selbst nicht hinkriegen..?  Möcht' schon, dass das nach etwas aussieht, nicht nach billiger Bearbeitung.


----------



## GerH (17. Dezember 2007)

In solchen Fällen kann ich Dir nicht emfehlen das Bild öffentlich zur Bearbeitung freizugeben. Abgesehen von den vielen Kiddies, die es gibt, kann Dir keiner sagen wo und wann Dir das Bild wieder begenet. Solltes das Bild einen solchen Inhalt haben wie Du beschrieben hast, dann gib es nur jemanden direkt.
LG


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub das wäre keine Frage Jana, wir sind alle, naja ich schließ mal von mir auf andere auch wenn man das nicht macht, kleine Arbeitsschweine die Retouschen alles vom Hundehaufen bishin zur netten Dame   ...


----------



## jana21 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich meld' mich dann mal morgen bei euch und berichte wie's vorangeht. Falls es nichts werden sollte, also, wer will meldet sich doch bitte bei mir. Macht mich aber schon ein bisschen nervös.


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich glaub mal 3 Leute haste schon hier die das von einer mehr oder weniger professionellen Seite sehen würden.


----------



## jana21 (18. Dezember 2007)

Wunderschönen guten Abend!

Hab' mich heute an dem Bild versucht und es sieht ziemlich schrecklich aus. Hab's mit Betonen probiert und mit den Farben gespielt aber das Resultat gefällt mir garnicht. Hintergrund sieht auch aus wie weiß Gott was. ABER probiert hab' ich's. Und ich bin dran verzweifelt.

Morgen werd' ich ein neues Foto machen - ist wahrscheinlich wirklich das Klügste. Falls es jemanden dann wirklich interessiert, wär' ich sehr, sehr dankbar für Hilfe. Diskrete Hilfe, versteht sich.. 
Meldet euch bei mir!


----------



## GerH (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jana21.
Welcher Art sollte die Hilfe sein?

LG
Gerhard


----------



## jana21 (18. Dezember 2007)

Na, falls jemand Lust hat mein Bild zu bearbeiten, kann er gerne.


----------



## Remme (19. Dezember 2007)

jana21 hat gesagt.:


> Na, falls jemand Lust hat mein Bild zu bearbeiten, kann er gerne.



Immer her damit


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

@Jana
Meinst du dienem Freund wird es gefallen wenn du dein Bild weiterschickst?! Ich glaube kaum. Auch wenn alle hier danach hecheln, mach nen neues oder geh ins Fotostudio


----------



## Remme (19. Dezember 2007)

Lach Mimi .. hecheln vielleicht aber eher nach der Aufgabe als nach dem Motiv.


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja, von mir aus ^^ Es geht aber ja darum, das man das net machen sollte wenn man jemanden net kennt. Es sind schon so oft Bilder ploetzlich auf irgendwelchen anderen Seiten aufgetaucht. Und vllt kennt sie ja sogar jemand, und geht dann zu ihrem Freund und erzaehlt das sie Nacktbilder von sich rumschickt und dann? Ich will ja net sagen das ihr das macht, aber es gibt ueberall solche Leute.


----------



## jana21 (19. Dezember 2007)

Also meinen Freund dürfte das nicht stören. Er zeigt mich lieber her als ich mich selbst, sagen wir einmal so.. 
Und es ist sowieso nur mein Oberkörper zu sehen, erkennen kann mich also so gut wie keiner (außer eben mein Freund). Ich hab' selbst ja auch Bedenken, aber ich geh' mal davon aus, dass die, an die ich's schicke professionell genug sind, um das Bild nicht zu veröffentlichen (So toll ist es übrigens auch wieder nicht +grins+)


----------



## Remme (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja mimi da magst du recht haben, aber soll komischerweise auch noch andere Leute im Internet geben 

@ Jana als wenn dein Freund das so sieht läuft da meiner Meinung nach was schief, ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen.


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

@jana
Nur da ist er dabei, und zeigt das du ihm gehoerst ^^ 
War ja auch nur nen Ratschlag.


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

ROFL
Wer von euch gibt mir bitte ne negative Bewertung, weil ich hier Ratschlaege gebe?

Im Kontrollzentrum:
roter Punkt 	19.12.07 16:34  	das kann dir doch egal sein


----------



## Remme (19. Dezember 2007)

hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht als es bei dir ein roter Punkt auftauchte.
Am besten noch mit der Begründung "Spielverderber" 

Nachtrag: Na da lag ich doch gar nicht so falsch


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja, und solche Kinder sind des dann, die die Bilder verbreiten ^^ So viel dazu.

Edit: Hui der Punkt ist weg. Lieber Unbekannter geb dich zu erkennen, und teile uns deine Meinung mit


----------



## jana21 (19. Dezember 2007)

Nana, schief läuft bei uns schon nichts. Es ist ganz süß, wenn er dann stolz auf mich ist, aber darum geht's ja auch garnicht.

Natürlich hat MiMi recht, dass es gefährlich ist, Fotos an Unbekannte (wobei es dann doch ganz schön ist, dass ich sie nicht kenne. Wär' vielleicht auch zu schüchtern jemanden das Foto zu geben, den ich kenne..) zu schicken, aber ich vertrau eben mal darauf, dass alles gut geht. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ich das Foto irgendwie mal wieder im Internet sehen werde. Und wenn, dann erkennt mich keiner.


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

@jana
Dann drueck ich dir halt mal die Daumen, dass wirklich nichts passiert und das einfach das 2. Bild besser wird und du nix bearbeiten musst . 
Und dir damit er sich auch ganz doll ueber das Geschenk freut


----------



## Remme (19. Dezember 2007)

So schauts aus .. und sagen wir mal so auch ohne Überarbeitung und wenn das Bild nicht "perfekt" im grafischen Sinne ist wird er sich 100%ig drüber freuen


----------



## avez (17. März 2010)

hallo leute,

also ich hab jezt ein foto einer freundin so mit photoshop bearbeiten können,dass ich es geschafft hab ihre brüste erkenntlich zu machen...durch die kleidung wohl gemerkt...incl. BH...also ich kann ihre nippel usw. erkennen...jezt meine frage...
wenn ich das als Anfänger innerhalb von 2 tagen (hab mich vorher nie mit PS beschäftigt) so gut hinbekomme...bei einem Foto wo man vorher fast nichts hätte erahnen können...
Wie sieht es denn da mit der Grenze nach Oben aus?
Also was kann man noch alles schaffen...was verborgen bleiben sollte...
Was gibt es noch für möglichkeiten...
Ich als Anfänger mit PS habe meine Ziel erstmal erreicht...bin aber so überwältigt von dem Ergebnis,dass sich mir zwingend die Frage stellt...was denn noch alles möglich wäre...
Ich hoffe ich habe hiermit die richtigen personen angesprochen...
Leute die eventuell mehr erfahrung mit PS haben...
Schreibt mich einfach an...meine e-mail adresse habe ich ja auch hinterlassen

LG

enzo


----------



## Remme (17. März 2010)

Im Grunde ist alles Möglich, man nehme diese Bilder mit dem Kopf auf nem nackten Körper. Durch einfügen und anpassen von anderen Teilen sind dir keine Grenzen gesetzt was deine Kreativität angeht.

Vieles findest du auf Tutorialseiten unter Fotoretusche/bearbeitung etc.

lg


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2010)

Hai,

die Variante von Remme ist eigentlich die einzig möglich. Das was du gemacht hast ist aus dem vorhandenen Bild "das letzte rausgeholt" und die vorhandenen Konturen und Co. verstärkt.

Ein Nacktscanner ist PS nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sturmrider (17. März 2010)

@jana21
Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf, dann verpasse deinem Bild bzw. deinem Gesicht auf dem Bild doch ganz einfach einen Dicken schwarzen Balken, bevor du es abschickst. Nachdem das Wesentliche bearbeitet wurde, kannst du das Ergebnis in Empfang nehmen, das Originalbild (ohne Balken) darüber legen und mit einer Ebenenmaske beide Bilder miteinander verschmelzen (so das der Balken wieder verschwindet und die Arbeit hervorkommt).
Denn bedenke: Das Internet vergisst NIE! Wir leben im Zeitalter der Vorratsdatenspeicherung, wo alles doppelt und dreifach gesichert werden kann. Heute mag es dich vielleicht nicht stören, irgendwann einmal über dein Bild im Netz zu stolpern... morgen vielleicht schon und dann ist es zu spät 
(an den der Bearbeitet: nichts für ungut, ist nicht böse gemeint!)

*EDIT*: Ganz nebenbei möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal erwähnt haben, dass man nicht einfach irgendwelche *Personen nackt darstellen* darf (auch wenn es nur ein Fake ist). Denn nach diesem Thread werden mit Sicherheit der Ein oder Andere mit solch einem Gedanken spielen... _ (bei nun fast 8500 Klicks dieses Threads  )_ soetwas ist *strafbar* und ethisch verwerflich. Ihr wollt schließlich auch nicht, dass irgend jemand von euch solche Bilder anfertigt (womöglich der Opa/Onkel von nebenan).

EDIT2: Sry, habe erst jetzt das Datum der anderen Posts gesehen  Mensch, warum holt ihr immer wieder so alte Dinger raus ^^"


----------



## Dr Dau (17. März 2010)

Hallo!



Sturmrider hat gesagt.:


> Mensch, warum holt ihr immer wieder so alte Dinger raus ^^"


Weil es zum Thema (nasses Shirt) passt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

